# Help: Algae Growth Starting To Take Over



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

My 55 gallon tank which I started 6 weeks ago has had a major spike in algae growth over the past two weeks. Now, what I initially started as a FOWLR tank I am now slowly converting into a reef, so lighting is something that I am making sure my small corals get enough of. So my question is, how do I cut down on the algae growth while still giving my corals enough light so they will continue to grow. I have a small clean up crew in there that consists of 6 hermit crabs, 2 Turbo Snails, 1 Cleaner Shrimp and 1 Sand Sifting Star Fish. It appears that between the crabs and the snails, that they are keeping the live rock fairly clean, but the decorative items and the glass is particularly slimmed with algae in the area where direct sunlight hits the tank. I also have a Yellow Tang in there that I'm sure is helping in cleaning some of it off as well. But, it appears that my turbo snails are committed to hanging out on the rocks and are avoiding the rest of the tank at all cost. So, do I increase the size of my clean up crew? Or do I just need to clean my glass and ornaments by hand? What's an ideal number of turbo snails to have in a 55 gallon reef? And are there any other members of the clean up crew that I am missing?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

As far as the glass is concerned I just use a Mag-Float to scrape off the glass. I have a FW tank so I don't know about other stock options you could use.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Frank1971 said:


> My 55 gallon tank which I started 6 weeks ago has had a major spike in algae growth over the past two weeks. Now, what I initially started as a FOWLR tank I am now slowly converting into a reef, so lighting is something that I am making sure my small corals get enough of. So my question is, how do I cut down on the algae growth while still giving my corals enough light so they will continue to grow. I have a small clean up crew in there that consists of 6 hermit crabs, 2 Turbo Snails, 1 Cleaner Shrimp and 1 Sand Sifting Star Fish. It appears that between the crabs and the snails, that they are keeping the live rock fairly clean, but the decorative items and the glass is particularly slimmed with algae in the area where direct sunlight hits the tank. I also have a Yellow Tang in there that I'm sure is helping in cleaning some of it off as well. But, it appears that my turbo snails are committed to hanging out on the rocks and are avoiding the rest of the tank at all cost. So, do I increase the size of my clean up crew? Or do I just need to clean my glass and ornaments by hand? What's an ideal number of turbo snails to have in a 55 gallon reef? And are there any other members of the clean up crew that I am missing?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


Gotta clean the glass and ornaments yourself. 10 Turbo Snails would fit ya good. Some Bumble Bee Snails, a few Nass Snails. Mix em up some. What kind of lights are you using? Only out of date lamps will cause you more problems in the algae department. Phosphates will cause you issues.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

I would just clean the glass by hand with a scraper and the leave the decorative items to be cleaned as there no point taking them out and in as the algae will prob just come back on them anyway that is unless it is caked with the stuff.

The sunlight hitting the tank will more than likely be causing some algae, I'm taking it you have the proper lighting in the tank T5, Hallide or LED, so my first step would be to check for nitrate and phosphate to see how that stands.

As for your Clean up Crew I would beef that up a bit, you have 6 Crabs along with a Cleaner Shrimp and a SS Starfish which is good but they aren't going to clean the glass, Get more snails I would pick Mexican Turbo Snails if you can get them other than that just get more Turbo's. The Mexican Snails will also eat Red Slime Algae if that comes which is good as most Clean up Crew won't touch that, For fish that eat Algae I find the Foxface is best it's a beatifull fish and will graze on the algae like a Cow with grass.

Your tank is also only 6 weeks old so I wouldn't worry to much at the moment unless it starts going out off control you tank hasn't even matured yet you will prob start to get a brown Algae bloom soon also, you tank will have just cycled so you may find you have Nitrate at present


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> Gotta clean the glass and ornaments yourself. 10 Turbo Snails would fit ya good. Some Bumble Bee Snails, a few Nass Snails. Mix em up some. What kind of lights are you using? Only out of date lamps will cause you more problems in the algae department. Phosphates will cause you issues.


I'm using a GE Wide Spectrum Florescent for Plant and Aquarium. Got to check the phosphate. I'll definitely add a few more snails, wasn't sure how many was too many.

What is an out of date lamp? I've read others that have said the same thing.

Thanks


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, to me I have the best for Algae . Name Chinese Algae Eater, but they will grow ,so some tell me they become destructive when are 4" to 5" and could grow to 12". At the moment I'm still using them cause they do work very good. I got 2 and use them in my three tanks so far they are really amazing eating all algae, so I bought them some wafflers


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Frank1971 said:


> I'm using a GE Wide Spectrum Florescent for Plant and Aquarium. Got to check the phosphate. I'll definitely add a few more snails, wasn't sure how many was too many.
> 
> What is an out of date lamp? I've read others that have said the same thing.
> 
> Thanks


Flourescent lighting usually starts to lose its life around 6-9 months. Try getting a couple of 10k or 12k flourescent lights, much better for your tank.


----------



## John_Mel (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi I'm new here, but I read a blog about a similar problem just a few days ago which you might find useful.

Here is the link:

Preventing Algae Saltwater Aquarium Advice Blog


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone for all the great advice. I added a few more Turbo Snails and they're starting to take care of my algae problem. Little suckers eat all day long! LOL!


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah they do they had my tank cleaned up in about a week or so .i didn't know they moved that fast .when you think of Snails you think slow moving lol


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

If my memory serves me correct the problem with chinese algae eaters is they will start to pick away at the rest of your fish when they get bigger.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

On the subject of chinese algae eaters, I've had 1. Never again. Damn thing was fine, albeit a bit spastic, till it reached 5"-6", then it took out everything else in the tank. Took me a while to realize it. I sat still one night after lights out & watched as it attached itself to the side of a tank mate (to suck the slime coat I assume). He went back to the LFS.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ValorieMackison said:


> On the subject of chinese algae eaters, I've had 1. Never again. Damn thing was fine, albeit a bit spastic, till it reached 5"-6", then it took out everything else in the tank. Took me a while to realize it. I sat still one night after lights out & watched as it attached itself to the side of a tank mate (to suck the slime coat I assume). He went back to the LFS.



aren't chinese algae eaters a freshwater fish? Didn't know they could be used in this marine tank.


my .02


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes they are, sorry. I shared my .02 because someone above brought them up.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> aren't chinese algae eaters a freshwater fish? Didn't know they could be used in this marine tank.
> 
> 
> my .02



Yes they are fresh water fish. My bad I didn't read very well the 1st post.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well 1 standard flouresent tube will not be enough light no matter what bulb you use so if you want a reef tank you really should be useing T-5's, MH's or maybe try LED's. What is your filtration, flow and are you useing RO/DI water or just tap water??


----------



## AquaticDigest (Dec 22, 2011)

Routine aquarium maintenance is your best defense against algae.

Here is a helpful link about saltwater aquarium maintenance.
_____________
Aquatic Digest
Aquatic Digest - The Best Reference on the Web for Aquariums and Ponds Aquatic Digest


----------

